

Show HN: Markdawn — a different kind of writing platform - lcnmrn
http://markdawn.com/
I designed and developed a writing platform after seven years helping people having a good looking blog with a very popular WordPress theme, “The Journalist”.
======
mVChr
Nice looking idea, but it really needs an About page. I tend not to sign up
for things without knowing what I'm supposed to use them for or what they're
going to use me for.

~~~
systems
[http://markdawn.com/post/1/](http://markdawn.com/post/1/)

the link was at the bottom of the page but i agree with you, it should be made
more visible

------
iambateman
Tried out this service, and it's pretty nice. In the founder's post[1], he
talks about the pitfalls of Twitter/FB. Would love to see tighter integration
between these services. I'd use a service like this as a simple "mind dump"
space. Sort of like JSFiddle for essays.

Less work than Tumblr, but I don't see the differentiation from Medium.

[1] [http://markdawn.com/post/14/](http://markdawn.com/post/14/)

~~~
lcnmrn
Thank you for the nice words. I'm trying to build a minimal social layer
underneath, that's neither intrusive or abusive so you can check later on your
favorite writers.

------
tannerbrockwell
There is a bug in displaying the first paragraph. I was unable to set it in a
code block, as indented paragraphs or anything but by putting a throw away
line in the first paragraph and then format the subsequent ones...

------
krrishd
Seems pretty nice. To me it looks like an open-to-all, more technical and
concise version of Medium or Svbtle, one I would use more. Just curious, was
this the intention?

~~~
lcnmrn
Yes. It's a designer and developer take at Medium, Svbtle which doesn't ignore
Markdown syntax as a future standard.

~~~
abdophoto
This is really cool and interesting. Do you think by allowing anyone to
register you might run into the problem of "noise" as we've seen on pretty
much all sites that let anyone post. That's an area where Svbtle clearly seems
to be focused on.

~~~
lcnmrn
That's the reason I built tools like following favorite writers, remarks,
bookmarks and read count. 'Popular' and 'Recent' pages are there just for the
discovery process. Svbtle needs editors, where on Markdawn you're the editor
for the people you like most.

------
MAGZine
This is interesting... I'm intrigued to write something.

One thing, though--would it be possible to have it sign you in after
completing activation? :)

~~~
lcnmrn
I'm not sure if that's the deal breaker at this stage, but I added it as a
bug.

~~~
MAGZine
Not at all, an entry in a bugtracker is more than enough visibility - it's
just a small usability thing that's nice to have :)

------
vbit
The service seems pretty nice. Would be great to see links to 'about markdown'
or related posts from the homepage though.

------
fit2rule
What does this site do? I can't tell by first looking at it - do I really have
to register to get a clue?

------
derrida
I entered a bad password just to check it out, but you should really use https

